# Friday Music



## Bassman5119

Gonna be on the road tomorrow, so thought I'd get it started early.

Meytal Cohen... This girl is awesome!!! and this is not even her best work, just found a shot of Perfect Circle and checked it out.






And here's a "drums only" cover of a Tool track.


----------



## Bozo

Friday Music threads should be outlawed on Thursdays.


----------



## BigNate523




----------



## DCAVA

Is it Friday already???....<<<<lol>>>>

Crue.....


----------



## Zeitgeist




----------



## DCAVA




----------



## BigNate523




----------



## Privateer

On a Thursday?... Ok... here's mine 



 and


----------



## BigNate523




----------



## DCAVA




----------



## BigNate523




----------



## BigNate523




----------



## Zeitgeist




----------



## DCAVA




----------



## Zeitgeist




----------



## Zeitgeist




----------



## Spirit




----------



## DCAVA

Maiden....


----------



## BigNate523




----------



## BigNate523




----------



## Spirit




----------



## Johnboat

*This one has an awesome dancing girl*

That should be mandatory for posting here. :tongue:


----------



## roundman




----------



## DCAVA

Let it rain.....


----------



## DCAVA




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Arctic Monkeys - R U Mine?:


----------



## Goags




----------



## Leo

Heard this the other day..


----------



## Leo




----------



## Spirit




----------



## Spirit




----------



## Mr. Breeze




----------



## Spirit




----------



## Mr. Breeze




----------



## Spirit




----------



## Spirit




----------



## Goags

I'm out. Have a good, safe Labor Day wke!


----------



## Bocephus

How about a little Ragweed.....


----------



## roundman




----------



## roundman




----------



## DCAVA




----------



## DCAVA




----------



## Nwilkins




----------



## Nwilkins




----------



## Galveston Yankee

This being Labor Day weekend, we needs to be playing songs that celebrate the working man. Just a thought.

The Grateful Dead


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Donald Byrd


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Little Feat


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Can somebody tell me why I am only getting the link showing on my posts? I am at an old man's brain lock moment.


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Sam Cooke


----------



## scwine




----------



## DCAVA

Galveston Yankee said:


> Can somebody tell me why I am only getting the link showing on my posts? I am at an old man's brain lock moment.


 Take the "s" off the http, and it will post up correctly...


----------



## DCAVA




----------



## scwine




----------



## scwine




----------



## DCAVA




----------



## scwine




----------



## Rawpower

:walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## scwine




----------



## Galveston Yankee

David Bromberg


----------



## scwine




----------



## scwine




----------



## Rawpower




----------



## scwine




----------



## DCAVA




----------



## Rawpower




----------



## Nwilkins




----------



## Spirit




----------



## scend irie




----------



## Spirit




----------



## poco jim

The Sound of Silence
S&G


----------



## poco jim

Billy Joel
You may be Right


----------



## poco jim

King of Pain
The Police


----------



## poco jim

Sheryl Crow
If it makes you happy


----------



## Nwilkins




----------



## Lagunaroy

Some Gary Stewart


----------



## Bassman5119

DCAVA, YOU DA MAN, HERE YA GO...


----------



## DCAVA

Thanks, back at ya!!


----------



## Bassman5119

Man oh man, the fun we had whilst listening to Ratt back in the day. Milby high school must be so boring these days without us. Wonder if they even still have a weld shop.


----------



## DCAVA

I hear ya, awesome band!! Brings back the high school days!!


----------



## Bassman5119

Post high-school **** days, when we actually had some money to spend on em. Saw these guys live at Cardi's in Houston way back when. Man, where'd the time go.


----------



## DCAVA

Zebra, also an awesome band!

Stevie, saw him 2 times @ SPI during free concerts, spring break in the 80's...


----------



## Wado

September 21 was the anniversary. I almost forgot about Tommy. He was totally blind and was a good musician.


----------

